# Another worn out toothless Honda in “Excellent Condition”



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Guy wants $750 firm because it’s in such excellent shape for its age. Good grief!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I put the plastic Ariens skids on mine. That bucket doesn't look worn - yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

dhazelton said:


> I put the plastic Ariens skids on mine. That bucket doesn't look worn - yet.



I put a set of ArmorSkids on my 928 and although they look big, they sure seem to work. I was thinking the auger housing was looking a bit thin down at the bottom, when compared to the same model. The tines sure are filed down. :icon-shocked:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

they do have baby teeth. anyway it will still gather the snow and blow, just not cut ice or bite.

around here that 624 would go for a grand or more with good augers so maybe price reflects that.

btw, not mine, haha


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just worked on my first Honda...a tracked 624 I took in trade..it is the best made blower I've ever worked on. I had to replace the auger shaft that broke when the PO dropped it off a truck...thank God the shaft only entered the augers a couple of inches........stuck wasn't a strong enough word!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Auger housing is definitely worn quite a bit, not as bad as we've seen but it is worn out, look carefully behind the housing, the horizontal part of the skid is gone...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> they do have baby teeth. anyway it will still gather the snow and blow, just not cut ice or bite.
> 
> around here that 624 would go for a grand or more with good augers so maybe price reflects that.
> 
> btw, not mine, haha



Wow, a grand for an old 624?? Yikes!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, a grand for an old 624?? Yikes!!


If in excellent condition they can fetch a grand or more also in New England.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a grand for an old 624?? Yikes!!
> ...


I suppose I shouldn’t be surprised. I looked at several before I found my leftover 928 and the nicest one was a mint 724 from 2005 and the guy was absolutely firm on $1200. I passed on it because I thought it was too much money.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Auger housing is definitely worn quite a bit, not as bad as we've seen but it is worn out, look carefully behind the housing, the horizontal part of the skid is gone...


I thought it looked pretty thin at the bottom.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i guess side skids are in order. probably better that way.

i have a 624 just like this . not sure how old but people think it is practically new. no reason why yours should not last a long time if the motor and tranny is good.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's also missing a left side auger bearing flange bolt, doesn't seem to well cared for. He is just looking for that person who will think a 2 stage Honda for $750. I'll take it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> It's also missing a left side auger bearing flange bolt, doesn't seem to well cared for. He is just looking for that person who will think a 2 stage Honda for $750. I'll take it.


I got the same impression on the bolt missing but was not sure. 
Yes, unfortunately we can all fall there when uninformed (I did and did BIG TIME when I started dealing with snowblowers). That's one of the advantages of having this forum to educate members about what to be careful with.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Found another toothless wonder... in excellent condition of course...:wink2:

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snowblower-hs624/6487959781.html


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm always a bit leery when I see the side skids on the bucket of a Honda. Especially if it is a bit sketchy to begin with. Often a dead give away. I usually ask for a photo of the lower inside of the bucket. When they decline, then I also decline.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"toothless" works well in certain situations.


----------

